# Quick Trip



## LDUBS (Mar 7, 2020)

Had to wrap it up about 10 am, but managed one trout and one bass. Sorry for the poor pic of the bass. Not a biggie -- maybe 14" - 15". 

Surface temp still around 57 deg's. Lake level is down and nothing coming in according to the guy at the gate. 

Trout at 25' otw and bass at 20' OTW. Deeper than I expected. 








Pic of entrance to the "narrows" (inlet end of the reservoir)






Pic from road toward the dam end of the reservoir).


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks for the report! =D>


----------

